# how many appointments will we have during egg share



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi i had appointment a month ago at bourn had results back now am waiting to be matched.i just wondered how many times u have to go clinic i got told to ring and keep them informed when i have next period for some reason.also would be nice to know how many days off work well need.thanks


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi tan, you will have to go back for a planning appt and this is the appt where you collect all the drugs and needles etc and they will tell you dates to start what drug and dosage, then after starting the down regging drug after about 10days of injecting you will be asked to go for a baseline scan, which by time you have this scan you should have had a bleed. this scan will determine wether you are ready to start the stimming drug and if so you will then be asked to go for another scan after 7 days of these injections to check that you are developing follices then you will be scanned again 3 days later to check that you are ready for egg collection which is usually done at around 12 to 14 days afer starting the stimming injections then after egg collection you will then go back for embryo transfer so you will need to have off atleast 6 days in total. hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thank you sammy u are very helpful.


----------

